# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Klaar komen

## ekko

als ik klaar kom en dit is van de lst 6mnd ,heb ik geen witte sperma meer ,bijna niets meer als er iets komt zijn het waterige drupjes maar kom wel klaar net als anders ,bij dokter geweest ziekenhuis ze vinden niets, wie heeft hier ervaring mee en weet een oplossing

----------


## Luuss0404

Sperma is doorzichtig tot wit van kleur, bij de een wat dikker dan bij de ander en dat heeft te maken met wat je eet en ook met hoevaak je klaar komt.

----------


## ekko

ja dat zal wel maar komt soms helemaal niets en als er dan wel iets is dan is wat waterig niet wit ,voor een vrouw is dat toch wel fijner als er veel sperma komt of is dat niet het geval dan

----------

